

Does each founder have to submit a separate YC Application? - throwaweigh

I see that some fields require a joint response, while others ask for individual responses. Should the individual answers just be submitted on the same application (separated by a paragraph space, for example)?
======
Mistone
one app per company/idea - use HN user names to identify team member's
responses.

